# T4



## 50kg (Sep 1, 2007)

Once administering T4, how is it before you start to see its effects.?

Thank you


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

it takes quite a few weeks to work properly but to be fair u should start noticing pretty fast..

what dose are u running?


----------



## 50kg (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks for your help DB, I have not started it yet, ive just put in an order. Im not to sure what dosage the tabs are I have to double check.

I should notice what pretty fast? weight loss or other side effects such as a higher body temperature?

Thanks


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

50kg said:


> Thanks for your help DB, I have not started it yet, ive just put in an order. Im not to sure what dosage the tabs are I have to double check.
> 
> I should notice what pretty fast? weight loss or other side effects such as a higher body temperature?
> 
> Thanks


doesnt really matter about the doseage of the tabs dude, I was wondering what dose u were planning on running? it knows no difference between muscle and fat it will burn anything... so if your diet is not spot on u'll be in trouble

have u done much reserch into this?

what are you expecting from it?


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Is the difference between T3 and T4 just the mg?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Is the difference between T3 and T4 just the mg?


t4 converts to t3 in the body mate


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Can you explain that further please Gymrat, what is the reason for both being avaliable though?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

The "3" and the "4" refer to the number of iodine molecules in each thyroid hormone molecule, with t3 having biologically higher molecules, the body produces both these naturally although the t3 is naturally produced by the inactive t4


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

just to add, dosage wise 100mcg of T4 equals to 25mcg of T3


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> just to add, dosage wise 100mcg of T4 equals to 25mcg of T3


****... should have mentioned that, nice one dude


----------

